# The Great Baltimore Show Sunday 12 Mar 2017



## Topusmc (Mar 11, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]The *Baltimore Antique Bottle Club* produces the largest one-day bottle show in the world with over 300 tables containing excellent examples of bottles, jars, pottery, advertising, jugs and small antiques. All types of bottles are available in all price ranges. We enjoy the reputation for producing one of the finest bottle shows anywhere with dealers setting up from over 20 states and 3 foreign countries. With the low admission of $5, a person attending can browse and purchase bottles to add to or begin his or her collection, have bottles appraised by club experts and view educational displays. Last March over 1,100 people attended our show.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The club's *37th Annual Show and Sale* will take place on *March 12, 2017 *from 8:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. at the Physical Education Center, Essex Campus of the Community College of Baltimore County (CCBC-Essex), 7201 Rossville Blvd., Rosedale, MD 21237. It is one of the most anticipated bottle shows by members of the bottle community nationwide.

I will be there taking photos this year as I missed last year due to work (and lack of funds). Will post photos late Sunday night. Keeping fingers crossed for a few Owls bottles,  western glass fins it way home with me![/FONT]


----------

